# Bazookas / makes/ experience running them



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

just trying to get a feel of how much footage you guys are running with your bazookas, in a day or your best hr with it. 
How many rolls. Lol
Years on them. Are they still popular. Thx


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> just trying to get a feel of how much footage you guys are running with your bazookas, in a day or your best hr with it.
> How many rolls. Lol
> Years on them. Are they still popular. Thx


I taped out 36,000 sq in one day once, 2bjr was chasing me and my son, who counts as a half a worker,,,, well maybe a third of a worker :whistling2: Could of kept on going but we ran out of drywall to tape:yes:

it was a nursing home in Sarnia, They were really behind the eight ball when we showed up, so they let us cut loose. They were 8 months behind schedule. we did 2 wings and the middle common area, which was all cathedral .

Heres a google map of the place


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Very impressive. That is 24 rolls How many hrs


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Very impressive. That is 24 rolls How many hrs


It was around a 10 hour day, work wise maybe 8 hours, lets just say it was a rather long lunch since there was a peeler bar down the street:whistling2:

They were simple units, no ceilings, just the common area had ceilings.

why do you want to race

Bet you worked for troup most of your life

Did you ever work at the Capital theater ????


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

That's funny. Yes I work for troup. No him well and his gang
It was with him we all got sent back to school by the ministry 
That happens in sarnia also at the wall mart 
But I would quit on him every year I work for him 
Call him when I was slow and the hire me back lol
Capitol theater no
I use to run about 20,000 per day of tape with wipers


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka's are wicked awesome!
I don't have as much experience on them as I would like, but Im starting up again with them. I'm a few years out of practice.
I can't wait until tuesday. There will be some video footage for you guys too! :thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bazooka's are wicked awesome!
> I don't have as much experience on them as I would like, but Im starting up again with them. I'm a few years out of practice.
> I can't wait until tuesday. There will be some video footage for you guys too! :thumbup:


Cool. If your out of practice and you get nervous with that new hardnen
You can always mail it to me lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> Cool. If your out of practice and you get nervous with that new hardnen
> You can always mail it to me lol


Haha! I'll keep that in mind bro.
Unfortunately you're not the only one to have proposed that to me already. I think i'll do just fine.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> That's funny. Yes I work for troup. No him well and his gang
> It was with him we all got sent back to school by the ministry
> That happens in sarnia also at the wall mart
> But I would quit on him every year I work for him
> ...


You were at the walmart in Sarnia ????

2buckjr (dumb arse that works with me) was working there. Marcelle the frenchman was in charge there.

here's a pic of him, if you remember him, I can punch him out for you, I'm sure he would of done something to piss you off


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! I can punch him out for you! lol!!


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol. We were doing stucco
Yap Marcel was there
That's funny. 2 buck jr. No I don't remember him 
Was he working when we got shut down


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buck. You must no riverrat. (river view)

The did a lot of work in your area


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Lol. We were doing stucco
> Yap Marcel was there
> That's funny. 2 buck jr. No I don't remember him
> Was he working when we got shut down


he was there for a few weeks, he met up with some Indian crack whore he wanted to marry and ........... long story.

So were you at a job in Chatham about 15 years ago. 6 story seniors building. I was taping out the whole building myself. If your who I think you are, you were a machine taper doing some stucco there. 

I got stuck under Tony Rosotti, he was ok till he burnt me for money on a East side Mario's:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> 2buck. You must no riverrat. (river view)
> 
> The did a lot of work in your area


Yes, I forget the guys names who were working there

Sherwood forest mall, If I remember right, they just did the steel stud, then got City Acoustics from Sarnia to do the board and tape


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> he was there for a few weeks, he met up with some Indian crack whore he wanted to marry and ........... long story.
> 
> So were you at a job in Chatham about 15 years ago. 6 story seniors building. I was taping out the whole building myself. If your who I think you are, you were a machine taper doing some stucco there.
> 
> I got stuck under Tony Rosotti, he was ok till he burnt me for money on a East side Mario's:furious:


Lol. Yap I think your right about Chatham 
Yes I gave taping for almost 10 years and was just doing stucco

Tony lost his job over that job. Lol


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry to here about him not paying you Tony went down hill fast after chatam job
I did like Tony he was good to me


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Sorry to here about him not paying you Tony went down hill fast after chatam job
> I did like Tony he was good to me


Yeah, tony set up a fall guy at that chatham job, Some Italian guy who knew his job was to be the fall guy. I made a killing off that job, But I heard it was the stucco guy that cost Tony his shirt:whistling2:

J/k


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

That's funny. What made you think about the chatam

Yes Tony took a beating for that job did not want to follow the drawings 
When we told him to cut control joints. He might of been to hight

I'm still trying to place you that's goes back like you said 15 years


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

What cost Tony his job he tried to collect his bonus for that job 
I think troup lost it told no ff bonus. The war was on
Now that you remind me that he had a guy to take the fall


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> It was around a 10 hour day, work wise maybe 8 hours, lets just say it was a rather long lunch since there was a peeler bar down the street:whistling2:
> 
> They were simple units, no ceilings, just the common area had ceilings.
> 
> ...


36000 thousand feet @.06 or more for the tape 
Your bringing in over $2000 for the day
That's better then interior molding 
We don't even bring in half a that on interiors


----------

